# Poorly Honary Cockapoo



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Really worried Georges brother my honary cockapoo Harry (9 ½ year old Cairn terrier) is poorly, for the last couple of years he has on odd occasions suffered with a limp/pain in his back legs. My best friend has his brother who is the same. The vet always gives me Metacam for him which normally helps so I always have in on hand ready as the problem usually starts if he gets too excited running about and pulls himself. Well two weeks ago the problem presented it self again this time I don’t know how it happened? But put him straight on to his usual medication which usually helps and he is normally back to himself again after a few days. However this time not much improvement so off to the vets we go and see are favourite vet (the owner) who tells you straight what the problem is and does not do unnecessary interventions unless needed unlike some of the new vets there. Any way he has seen Harry before for this problem. After a thorough examination he said that Harry has a lot of muscle wastage in his back legs, he believes that in the past Harry has injured his ligaments and that this could be the cause of his problem? He gave him an injection and recommended to continue with the Metacam, and said that things should improve; he also said that he would be happy for Harry to remain on the Metacam continually if it helps him. If not then if I wanted to they would x-ray him to see if his joints are the problem and go from there, however he will have to be asleep for this so best to see if he improves first. 
Sorry for the long post, but he has not improved much, we have to carry him upstairs to bed, lift him on to the sofa. When we walk him it does not take much to set his limp off again ( such as cats, bikes, and George knocking him during this excitement), I have made sure he is warm in his equafleece and using his harness instead of a collar to make it more comfortable for him and have more control over him. 
I have invested in a magnetic collar that my friend has for his brother which she found has really helped him, so waiting for that to kick in (also recommended by the vet). I’m really concerned for him as for his age he is normally like a young dog a true terrier attitude, now he lays in his bed a lot which at least means he is resting until something sets him off and then we are back to stage one again!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, sympathies from here for you and poor Harry. It's such a helpless feeling when you know they're not right. Our old terrier had a neck/shoulder problem but you could hardly ever tell from her behaviour, they're such little stalwarts aren't they. Good luck, I hope the rest and meds kick in soon xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope Harry is a lot better very soon.

If you can find a vet who does it might be worth considering trying acupuncture as it can really help with back pain and I had a previous dog who had it for years which kept him mobile and pretty much pain free.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My friend's GSD had acupuncture for several years and it kept him pain free and mobile. Definitely worth a try.

I do hope Harry is soon feeling more like himself.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A link to vets who do acupuncture http://www.abva.co.uk/

I hope he is a bit happier this evening


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor harry - I was going to say about acupuncture.... It was lovely Molly who had some (as per previous post) and looked like she loved it!! X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for all your comments guys, I have had a look at acupuncture and also water hydrotherapy which all looks very good for Harry so will see how things go?? He seems a bit happier this morning and we have been for our morning walk using a short lead and his harness which seemed to help, he also is now wearing his special magnetic collar. While writing this I have just noticed that he has got himself on the sofa on his own using the foot stool I put in place to help him. So hoping he is feeling a bit better??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like he is feeling better, fingers crossed that it is true.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like he is starting to feel a bit better


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh poor Harry, I remember him from the cockapoo walk! Bless his heart hope he's feeling better soon and the rest helps.it makes you feel so helpless when they are in discomfort and pain  Sending lots of human and poo kisses to make him feel better xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

